# Self Portrait - new tattoo!



## guitarmy (Nov 1, 2007)

I got my chest piece finished. 

I also tried some new editing techniques. I don't mind em, but they add noise. A work in progress I suppose.


----------



## elisabetta.figus (Nov 1, 2007)

wowwww fantastic shot e fantastic tattoo


----------



## zendianah (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the post proccesing !!  How did you do it?


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 1, 2007)

I think (I'm at work right now so I don't have the tiff here) I did my basic stuff (curves, dodge/burn), but also

> duplicated the bg layer and did a medium hi-pass filter over it
> put a brown photo filter over it, at 35% and opacity 75%
> relatively strong USM

I will double check at home when I get the chance and post changes if there are any! Thanks, btw.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 1, 2007)

Look forward to it !   I think its HDRish but better. I hate the way HDR looks on peoples skin BUT I love the edgy feel ...


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks. I'm also tired of HDR. I tried to position lights so that the edges would pop more when I did my post-processing - I think it worked out okay.


----------



## JCleveland (Nov 1, 2007)

my comment has nothing to do with the PP techniques you used.. I do like what you've done.. but with the photo itself.. perhaps if you would have raised the camera height just about a foot highter, the pose itself would have had a bit more of drama\attitude... i can't think of the right word. overall though, I don't mind it!


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I was in my basement and my tripod was maxed out (and then some). Plus I didn't want to get the dreaded 'myspace angle', haha. Thanks though.


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 1, 2007)

guitarmy said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I was in my basement and my tripod was maxed out (and then some). Plus I didn't want to get the dreaded 'myspace angle', haha. Thanks though.



Ah, don't worry about it coming across like a Myspace pic!  I agree with JCleveland, the high angle would've have been cool.  Besides, it's not a _real _Myspace pic unless the white balance and focus are both way off, and you're holding the camera yourself, rolling your eyes to the side and puckering your lips. :thumbup:

Nice post-processing - I like it!  I like that you didn't go way overboard with it, either.  I've played around with similar techniques, and I think I've found a place I like too, but I'm not sure how I feel about the noise.  I guess that's just part of the whole grungy, edgy package.

Cool pic, man!  And nice ink, too!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 1, 2007)

Neato!  I wouldn't want one there, seems like it would hurt a bunch ooch!


----------



## Jmad (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool pic, even cooler tatoo...enough said!


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

@ Universal: yeah, I tried a few versions but it takes a little bit to figure out the right balance of 'grunge' or whathaveyou to edit. Some were totally overdone, but I like this one. But I'm with you on the noise - I'm going to see what running Noise Ninja does.

@JimmyJaceyMom: it hurt SO BAD. The sternum was way worse than any part of my half-sleeve by about 200%.


----------



## hamihaha (Nov 9, 2007)

elisabetta.figus said:


> wowwww fantastic shot e fantastic tattoo


 
Indeed!
Is it finish or just the first steps?


----------



## altyfc (Nov 9, 2007)

Methinks the post above is spam.  Notice the hyperlinking of the word tattoo?

Also had he read the OP's opening line "I got my chest piece finished." he perhaps wouldn't be asking the question he is. 

Nice pic, by the way... I wish my PP skills were up to your standards.


----------



## ga_shooter (Nov 9, 2007)

How many hours did the tatoo take? Its good work, i like it.


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah, that's spam I think. Or a very unobservant person.

The tattoo took about 8 hours I think.


----------



## Southerngal (Nov 9, 2007)

Great work and great pic.....I wasnt even in labor 8 hours....the one tat I have took 45 min....lol


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hahahaha! I've never thought about it from that perspective.

8 hrs sounds like a lot, but when you break it into 2 and 3 hour chunks, it isn't so bad. Relatively speaking.


----------



## Jordina (Nov 21, 2007)

That looks sick. I'm guessing that must have KILLED. I just got a sparrow on my ribcage about a month ago, and I can tell you it was not one of the most exciting feelings in the world. :meh:


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah man, it hurt a LOT. Especially right on the sternum. Heavy black lines for the banner and the text inside = ouch.


----------



## eravedesigns (Nov 26, 2007)

hey take a pic of your tattoo on your half sleeve I would really like to see that one. I like the japanese inspiration I see in it and its something I have in mind for eventually doing. please post


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 27, 2007)

eravedesigns: I don't have one at present (a photo that is) but I will try and take one soon. It isn't that well done and I will be getting the guy who did my chest piece to add on/retouch my half-sleeve.


----------

